# Savoir l'espace disque disponible ?



## luc-ratif (14 Août 2011)

Bonjours,

Sur max OS X LION comment connaitre la capacité du disque dur encore libre ?

merci


----------



## SergeD (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai découvert qu'une fenêtre du Finder ne donnait plus la taille disponible.
En attendant mieux, cmd + i sur le disque sélectionné, donne pas mal d'infos.


----------



## Chalkduster (14 Août 2011)

Moi je vais dans utilitaires > moniteur d'activité > utilisation disque, c'est précis et tu as un joli camembert.


----------



## cameleone (14 Août 2011)

...et pour rétablir l'indication dans une fenêtre du Finder, Présentation > Afficher la barre d'état.


----------



## luc-ratif (14 Août 2011)

Merci mais j'ai pas trouver Prsésentation > afficher la barre d'état... Et pareil pour cmd + i comment sélectionné le disque dur ?


----------



## cameleone (14 Août 2011)

luc-ratif a dit:


> Merci mais j'ai pas trouver Prsésentation > afficher la barre d'état... Et pareil pour cmd + i comment sélectionné le disque dur ?



Menu Présentation dans la barre de menu lorsque tu ouvres une fenêtre Finder. Tu sélectionnes le disque dur en cliquant dessus une fois (s'il est affiché sur le bureau... sinon dans la barre latérale d'une fenêtre du Finder)


----------



## philoo84 (14 Août 2011)

clique droite sur macintosh HD , lire les informations et tu auras le detail...


----------



## luc-ratif (15 Août 2011)

Depuis que je suis sur Lion, dans le Finder je n'ai plus macintosh HD dans la barre latéral... J'ai juste favoris et appareil... Dsl sa peut paraitre idiot mais bon, je sais pas... Je suis nouveau aussi sur mac... Comment faire pour affiché le disque dur sur le bureau ? (cameleoone)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

J'ai trouvé... dans ordinateur


----------



## danyrou (28 Août 2011)

luc-ratif a dit:


> Depuis que je suis sur Lion, dans le Finder je n'ai plus macintosh HD dans la barre latéral... J'ai juste favoris et appareil... Dsl sa peut paraitre idiot mais bon, je sais pas... Je suis nouveau aussi sur mac... Comment faire pour affiché le disque dur sur le bureau ? (cameleoone)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------
> 
> J'ai trouvé... dans ordinateur



Où dans ordinateur ?


----------



## marsouin4321 (26 Février 2012)

Moi j'avais le meme probleme et j'ai fait ce que chalkduster a dit et ca marche tu vois tout l'espace utilise et restante  UTILITAIRE PUIS MONITEUR ACTIVITE PUISUTILISATION DISQUE
Merci a chalkduster


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Février 2012)

luc-ratif a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> Sur max OS X LION comment connaitre la capacité du disque dur encore libre ?
> 
> merci



Rapide et +/- précis: 
Bureau > Macintosh HD > barre d'espace.


----------



## bluecrush29 (4 Novembre 2013)

Pour avoir une estimation de la mémoire comme sur les PC il faut aller dans :

Pomme > A propos de ce mac > Plus d'infos... > Onglet stockage en haut


----------



## MadBeatle46 (4 Novembre 2013)

luc-ratif a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> Sur max OS X LION comment connaitre la capacité du disque dur encore libre ?
> merci



Pour une réponse plus détaillée :

Le plus simple est de se mettre sur le finder (clic sur le bureau), puis de sélectionner en haut de l'écran le menu "présentation" et de choisir "afficher la barre d'état". Ainsi, dans toutes les fenêtres du finder que tu ouvriras (un dossier, par exemple), tu auras, en bas de la fenêtre, une zone dans laquelle sera indiqué le nombre d'éléments présents dans la fenêtre (et éventuellement, si tu en a sélectionné, le nombre d'éléments sélectionnés), ainsi que la place disponible sur le disque dur où se trouve ce dossier.

Si tu ouvres un disque dur externe, c'est la place disponible sur celui-ci qui sera indiquée.


----------

